# homeoprophylaxis for lyme



## Marinemom19 (Jan 21, 2017)

Has anyone done this with their Shepherds? If so, what was your protocol?
My 4 yo had Lyme last summer, and I would love to boost his immunity along with the puppies for the upcoming Lyme season.


----------

